# I met Isla



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Down here in DF this week and met up with Islaverde. What a charming woman. Gave me many insights to life in DF and I feel that I have made a new friend. This site is good for something after all!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conorkilleen said:


> Down here in DF this week and met up with Islaverde. What a charming woman. Gave me many insights to life in DF and I feel that I have made a new friend. This site is good for something after all!


What a nice post to wake up to! Thanks, conor. I feel as though I have a new friend too.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've made several really good friends with people I've met thru the forum. Theres me telling my children, not to ever arrange meetings with people on the internet and then I go and do it LOL. I guess its always advisable to take precautions just in case someone turns out to be a weirdo 

Jo xxx


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

This meeting in IRL from Forum members is not as risky as other sites. We seem to "know" each other a bit more and have communicated a lot. I had the same experience with RVGRINGO and PAPPABEE in Ajijic, and hope to meet a couple of other Lakeside people when we return in August.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

FHBOY said:


> This meeting in IRL from Forum members is not as risky as other sites. We seem to "know" each other a bit more and have communicated a lot. I had the same experience with RVGRINGO and PAPPABEE in Ajijic, and hope to meet a couple of other Lakeside people when we return in August.


That, and, of course, when people meet, they usually do it at a public place.

That said, I invited about a dozen people I "knew" from another forum to my house for hors d'oeuvres before going to dinner, a few years ago.

No one was an axe murderer, though.

So far as I could tell.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Conor, glad that you' all could get together but found your closing statement(This site is good for something after all!) a little strange, hopefully tongue in cheek.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> Conor, glad that you' all could get together but found your closing statement(This site is good for something after all!) a little strange, hopefully tongue in cheek.



Yes. Tongue in Cheek. I am just a little bitter because I have seen an increase of bickering and other non informational banter in the last few months. For that reason I try not to post here too often anymore.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Sounds like not too much tongue in cheek after all. I think that these things are cyclical.
Could be a month or more before something that interests me pops up but I am eternally hopeful!


----------

